# Poor passenger experiences.... What about poor driver experiences??!!



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

So the so-called "Lyft Team" has been incessantly peppering my inbox with emails entitled "poor passenger experiences"....but yours truly doesn't bother to open and read them because I already know full well how "The Community" (AKA the illustrious and much admired Lyft ridership) is poor BECAUSE they show and tell me about it (no need for "Lyft Team" to write to me about that!). 

Yes, we already know more than we'd want to about experiences of poor Gryft passengers....so I wish Lyft Team would shift gears (so to say) and focus more on the poor drivers in Tucson, where we get inundated with pings 19+ mins away, which turn out to be a $2.25 (minimum fare?) ride....line up 3 or 4 of these in an hour and I guarantee it will put one into the poor house (drivers would operate at a deficit)!

What are your poor driver experiences?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

For examples of poor driver experiences, just open any thread here.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Illini said:


> For examples of poor driver experiences, just open any thread here.


AZ needs a "Poor RS Driver" support group....


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

are u hustling in tucson now? i thought u left?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

tucsongoober69 said:


> are u hustling in tucson now? i thought u left?


Back for the winter months...and hustling with an EV this go round....but I'm only during streaks and while doing DF (trying to avoid Lyft's "poor driver experience"!)....while waiting to cash out driving the gem show, spring break, etc.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

ohhh, what ev is that?

i think the poor driver experience really comes from the uofa students here, yesterday i took a cute girl to the airport and she has two big and heavy suitcases, and she ofcourse didnt tip.

do you go very far during spring break?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dealing with "poor driver experiences" is why you get paid the big bux.


.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

tucsongoober69 said:


> uofa students here, yesterday i took a cute girl to the airport and she has two big and heavy suitcases, and she ofcourse didnt tip.


U of Arizona students RARELY tip....though a significant number are from wealthy families, they make drivers poor.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The more 


UberBastid said:


> Dealing with "poor driver experiences" is why you get paid the big bux.
> 
> 
> .


The more "poor pax experiences" emails I get...the more money I make!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> The more
> The more "poor pax experiences" emails I get...the more money I make!


Yea, back when I was driving, I would collect them like badges.
And, I would routinely ignore them.
Sometimes Uber would ask for 'feedback', or an explanation. I never responded. Never. I never felt that part of my job was to write reports on each ride. They either trusted me to pilot my vehicle, or not. 
Occasionally I'd get a couple days off ... really didn't GAF though. If my ap worked I drove. If not - I didn't.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'll say most of my Lyft experiences are generally positive, but I did have one old white guy get in my car with explosive diarrhea because his doctor just put him on Metformin. That ranks as one of my more "poor" experiences on Lyft. There was also the menstruating black gal who decided to sit in my front seat. (Pre-COVID days, of course.)


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

In my market:

Lyft = More POC = Lower Tips = No Profit

Lyft is only good for the bonuses and guarantees, like last weekend:

10.5 hours away from home. 294 total driven miles. 31 rides. $572.

Of that, $183 was the ride earnings. $150 was the bonus, $205 payout to make guarantee, and $34 in tips. 8 of the 31 rides tipped, and one rider accounted for 45% of the tip total.

Without the combination of bonuses and guarantees, Lyft is just not worth it.

[NG]Owner


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

lyft riders are ghetto


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> old white guy get in my car with explosive diarrhea because his doctor just put him on Metformin. That ranks as one of my more "poor" experiences on Lyft. There was also the menstruating black gal


Thank you ohhh so very much for those mental images. Was having lunch, until your grotesque anecdote cut it short! You owe me a Big Mac meal (extra mac sauce, too!) 
🍔🍟🍵


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

rkozy said:


> There was also the menstruating black gal who decided to sit in my front seat. (Pre-COVID days, of course.)


I hope you have leather or vinyl seats?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'll say most of my Lyft experiences are generally positive, but I did have one old white guy get in my car with explosive diarrhea because his doctor just put him on Metformin. That ranks as one of my more "poor" experiences on Lyft. There was also the menstruating black gal who decided to sit in my front seat. (Pre-COVID days, of course.)


Those are some POOR Lyft experiences!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

#1husler said:


> So the so-called "Lyft Team" has been incessantly peppering my inbox with emails entitled "poor passenger experiences"....but yours truly doesn't bother to open and read them because I already know full well how "The Community" (AKA the illustrious and much admired Lyft ridership) is poor BECAUSE they show and tell me about it (no need for "Lyft Team" to write to me about that!).
> 
> Yes, we already know more than we'd want to about experiences of poor Gryft passengers....so I wish Lyft Team would shift gears (so to say) and focus more on the poor drivers in Tucson, where we get inundated with pings 19+ mins away, which turn out to be a $2.25 (minimum fare?) ride....line up 3 or 4 of these in an hour and I guarantee it will put one into the poor house (drivers would operate at a deficit)!
> 
> What are your poor driver experiences?


Husler, are you just venting? If so fine. If not I'm having trouble seeing your argument. On the one hand you seem to be pointing to long wait times for the rider (long pick up for you) as reason for "poor passenger experiences". On the other hand you claim not to even open the emails from Lyft (to confirm that). So, the problem is long rider wait times? That's all? Nothing under your control is pissing off pax? You presumably are picking these riders up? They're just mad at Lyft and blaming the driver? You're a pro so why are you doing these long pickups?

I have to say that as much as I hate Lyft, I do not get such feedback. Not ever. I just checked the totals for the last day I drove Lyft and at 60% tip rate everyone seems content. Again, feel free to vent, but if you want a change you might want to dig deeper in to what is upsetting your riders.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I hope you have leather or vinyl seats?


This was in my old car, that I traded in two months ago. It had light-colored cloth seats. Didn't take much for a stain to show up on these seats.

Luckily, I owned some awesome upholstery equipment that cleaned it up like it never happened. Even Servpro would be proud of the job I could do on these disasters.

My current car has black seats. I've given a grand total of 4 Lyft rides with this new vehicle since October. You could say I've really lost interest in doing rideshare these days. When I do go out, it's mainly to see how much I can screw with passengers without getting deactivated.

I asked one dude last week if he was a member of MS-13. I don't think he even knew what MS-13 was. I hate it when my pop culture references go over somebody's head.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Husler, are you just venting? If so fine. If not I'm having trouble seeing your argument. On the one hand you seem to be pointing to long wait times for the rider (long pick up for you) as reason for "poor passenger experiences". On the other hand you claim not to even open the emails from Lyft (to confirm that). So, the problem is long rider wait times? That's all? Nothing under your control is pissing off pax? You presumably are picking these riders up? They're just mad at Lyft and blaming the driver? You're a pro so why are you doing these long pickups?
> 
> I have to say that as much as I hate Lyft, I do not get such feedback. Not ever. I just checked the totals for the last day I drove Lyft and at 60% tip rate everyone seems content. Again, feel free to vent, but if you want a change you might want to dig deeper in to what is upsetting your riders.
> 
> ...


What city is this? Almost 6 hour only 93$.....
Minus Gas...
Are you even making 13$ per hour? Anywhere is hiring 15$ ~ 22 + without skill


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> What city is this? Almost 6 hour only 93$.....
> Minus Gas...
> Are you even making 13$ per hour? Anywhere is hiring 15$ ~ 22 + without skill


Now that pay demonstrates poor driving experience...as working below minimum wage will make this driver poor.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Before Streaks, I can't tell you how many 3 star shorts trips I've done. See how that works.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

#1husler said:


> So the so-called "Lyft Team" has been incessantly peppering my inbox with emails entitled "poor passenger experiences"....but yours truly doesn't bother to open and read them because I already know full well how "The Community" (AKA the illustrious and much admired Lyft ridership) is poor BECAUSE they show and tell me about it (no need for "Lyft Team" to write to me about that!).
> 
> Yes, we already know more than we'd want to about experiences of poor Gryft passengers....so I wish Lyft Team would shift gears (so to say) and focus more on the poor drivers in Tucson, where we get inundated with pings 19+ mins away, which turn out to be a $2.25 (minimum fare?) ride....line up 3 or 4 of these in an hour and I guarantee it will put one into the poor house (drivers would operate at a deficit)!
> 
> What are your poor driver experiences?



You asked:

B&*ch spit on me (about 17 yrs old, in DC) while hiding a newborn under her jacket bc I NICELY told her I couldn't take her without a car seat. She replied "B**ch, this baby's hungry! YOU TAKE ME HOME". I said "You don't call me that. Ride's cancelled. Get out." Spit on my face, punched me.

4am. Ride order for Iris. At pickup, it's a young male at the ATM, had texted me 2x and called 2 times in the FOUR minutes it took me to get there. Again, it's 4 am in DC. He's on crutches. I asked what happened JUST AS WE'RE GOING INTO THE TUNNEL AND OUT INTO THE COUNTRY WITH NO ONE AROUND. "I had surgery today because I hurt my knee when I fell this morning running from the cops who were shooting at me in Baltimore". Guarantee he had a gun, on the run, staying at his granny's house in DC...at 4 am in my car.

B&*ch agreed to pay an extra $10 for me allowing her 4th passenger, bc Lyft only allows 3, all in the backseat, due to covid. Said she'd add it as a tip. Drove from Philly over the bridge to NJ. 1 stays in the car. Her: "By any chance, could you take me just a little further. Right up the road"...Me: "How far?" H: "About 10 minutes"...Me: "What's Lyft charging you for it?" H: "$16" M: "I'll do it for $10. Cash"...she actually paid. The other never left the tip for the 4th rider.

Night after xmas. Arrive and 3 cop cars are in front of bar. They come up. Cop: "Are you here for Patrick?" Me: Yes. C: "Okay, we'll bring him over"...I get out of car bc I just have to see this for myself. Patrick comes walking backward to car, flipping off the cops who just didn't arrest him, telling them to f&&k off. Gets in my car. A mean drunk, but didn't sound drunk. Starts running his mouth. Told him to settle down. 8 min ride. 5 mins in, he changes bar destination, starts telling me where to turn. Me: "No, I'm just gonna follow the directions for safety". 1 min later. Him: "STOP". Thought he was gonna vomit. I stop. He gets out. THEN HE TRIES TO GET IN THE FRONT...SO HE COULD "CHILL WITH ME"..I told him to get back in and put on seatbelt, starts giving me mouth. I'm a female. This was 1 am or so, in the burbs.

Take a guy from Philly 30 mins out to the burbs. Gonna turn off app and drive right back into the city, but left it on just to see if I could get lucky. Ping. 5 mins away (I don't drive further than 6 mins, ever. At the Sunoco. At 3 am. Empty except for 2 young guys. 25 yo white guy gets in, trashy looking. I chat as always. Can't think about how you might kill me if you have to keep answering questions. He says "Well, you seem pretty chill. I'm just out here (from the city) buying some METH"...I said "Put on your seatbelt. Now think a minute before answering. Any chance I look like the devil or a snake or monster and you might want to kill me on the way?" He replied "Oh no, I do this 24/7. I'm perfectly fine"........Went on to tell me he used to do UberEats, but the car is in the shop, so he scams ppl on FB marketplace by advertising cell phones for sale, then gets their $$ and sends them...nothing. He scams them. "I'm not making the best life decisions right now"...No, I'd say he surely is not.

Been called an old white b**ch SO MANY times by women with no car seats for their babies...who I refused to take. At 11 pm, 1 am, 2 am.

So many vomiters. I carried gallon sized baggies. They sounded sober or I wouldn't have even taken them. Out of the middle of nowhere, BLAH. Here it comes!!!......B**ch was 32! "Girls night out". Dads home with the 3 y.o...slurring her words, BUT SHE'S THIRTY-TWO. NOBODY VOMITS AT THAT AGE! 4 blocks from home, she vomits! All down the door, thank god...it's plastic. Not on the seat! I made her WIPE IT DOWN WITH HER JACKET AND SOME NAPKINS AND BOTTLE OF WATER. EVERY INCH OF IT. Then made her walk home, and told her to add a "substantial tip" and I wouldn't report her. She tipped $25. lol The ONLY time somebody threw up and it got on my actual car instead of in a baggy. WHO THROWS UP AT 32 YRS OLD???

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many others just...like...that. Poor driver experience? Several times a month, at least. Hated every minute of every night I drove.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The worst of times... said:


> You asked:
> 
> B&*ch spit on me (about 17 yrs old, in DC) while hiding a newborn under her jacket bc I NICELY told her I couldn't take her without a car seat. She replied "B**ch, this baby's hungry! YOU TAKE ME HOME". I said "You don't call me that. Ride's cancelled. Get out." Spit on my face, punched me.
> 
> ...


You do this job, voluntarily?
Who is stupid?

.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They once gave my ride to another driver 4 minutes into getting to pickup, and refused a cancel fee. So I accepted 10 jobs and canceled each one 2-3 minutes in!


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Tnasty said:


> They once gave my ride to another driver 4 minutes into getting to pickup, and refused a cancel fee. So I accepted 10 jobs and canceled each one 2-3 minutes in!


Why you doing something only waste your own time? LOL


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I was home on the sofa, and I didn't like being shafted after driving 4 minutes to have my ride given to someone else and not giving me a cancel fee.They claimed I was not going to make the eta when I took the route they gave me!I neglected to say it was a 45 plus ride!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Most recent poor driver experience --- I had a passenger argue with me about wearing a seatbelt when in the back seat.. He finally gave up and in a fit of temper, while ripping the belt out of the wall to put it on, under his breath called me a ***** among other things that I could not hear and, also, took off his face mask.
I cancelled the ride and ask him to exit the car. He reports me, claiming that I called him some name, and my account is on hold.. Not only did they put a hold on my driver account but a hold on my personal rider account, too..
I guess this is the new scam by passengers.. They simple report that driver not wearing a face mask and they were called a racial name. Before some of you say -- GET A DASH CAM.. Lyft does not accept videos for evidence. 
In California, seats belts in the front and back seat are required by law. No exceptions..
Lyft believes this passenger and what I say is not important. 
No protection for the driver.. There is definitely something wrong with these companies. Drivers have no value ..


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Customer always right policy is exist in Uber. I would suggest you go to Uber Hub. Talk about it.
And whatever customer claim. Uber most likely will believe. So yea... always need camera recording. 
I was at Uber Hub. A driver need to spend another 25$ Uber Vehicle inspection because a rider lie about car not safe to scam a free ride. 

Myself is lucky I have not meet any crazy riders like that in 3000 rides .


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Customer always right policy is exist in Uber


U/L have taken this ethos to the most extreme level...that a pax's grip is the undisputed "gospel truth", and the onus falls to the driver to "prove" it otherwise...there's really little to no way to do that, so U/L next "convicts" the driver "guilty as charged" by pax, but our RS Gods in SFO might show mercy and reactivate the driver with a "warning" not to commit the same offense again....two, or maybe three strikes and you're out!


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

#1husler said:


> U/L have taken this ethos to the most extreme level...that a pax's grip is the undisputed "gospel truth", and the onus falls to the driver to "prove" it otherwise...there's really little to no way to do that, so U/L next "convicts" the driver "guilty as charged" by pax, but our RS Gods in SFO might show mercy and reactivate the driver with a "warning" not to commit the same offense again....two, or maybe three strikes and you're out!


It all really depends on what customer said lol
If they claim you sexually touch them. You are OUT. There's no 1,2,3 or warning. That's why Uber and Lyft shouldn't be a main job.
You meet bad/crazy liar people, you lose the job...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> It all really depends on what customer said lol
> If they claim you sexually touch them. You are OUT. There's no 1,2,3 or warning. That's why Uber and Lyft shouldn't be a main job.
> You meet bad/crazy liar people, you lose the job...


The U/L conviction bar is very very low....basically just pax said such and such, and its a "cut and dry" conviction...do we know if either U or L have ever tried to take one of these complaints into a court of law? Because if a driver inapproximately touches a pax, that's an offense which can lead to jail time...if pax reports I'm doing DUI, then does that oblige U/L to call our law enforcement friends to find and get that drivers off the road ASAP?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#1husler said:


> The U/L conviction bar is very very low....basically just pax said such and such, and its a "cut and dry" conviction...do we know if either U or L have ever tried to take one of these complaints into a court of law? Because if a driver inapproximately touches a pax, that's an offense which can lead to jail time...if pax reports I'm doing DUI, then does that oblige U/L to call our law enforcement friends to find and get that drivers off the road ASAP?


The title you put on this thread (Poor Passenger Experience) has always been one of Uber's most important "escape clauses" or loopholes in their contracts.

Their contract always starts out stating that Uber has no control over the drivers, that the drivers can ignore, accept, decline, or cancel any trip requests...

The escape clause is always one or two paragraphs below, and it warns the "bosses" (the drivers) that "negative pax experience" can lead to "loss of the continued use of the platform"

Thus, the very things Uber said drivers were free to do aren't free to do if they make pax unhappy.

So much for having no control over the drivers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> And whatever customer claim. Uber most likely will believe.


Some may not know this, and it's worth repeating anyway.

Uber will_ most likely_ believe the first story they hear, and the most dramatic.

If you get a real POS PAX, pull over safe, and fix them up. And embelish, make it worse than it really was. Use the word "feel" and "feelings" a lot ... unicorns relate to that above all else. Facts don't matter, it's how you feel that's most important.

"My pax was angry and threatening me with great harm. He made me feel frightened. I think he may have been armed, though I didn't see a weapon. It was a horrible experience Please don't match me to this person again."

If you have ANY indication of a complaint, or even a one star, be the first with the most.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Some may not know this, and it's worth repeating anyway.
> 
> Uber will_ most likely_ believe the first story they hear, and the most dramatic.
> 
> ...


At long last...some useful intel from UP....that if you sense trouble coming down the chute from a pax, to get out in front of it by reporting pax 1st!


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I'll say most of my Lyft experiences are generally positive, but I did have one old white guy get in my car with explosive diarrhea because his doctor just put him on Metformin. That ranks as one of my more "poor" experiences on Lyft. There was also the menstruating black gal who decided to sit in my front seat. (Pre-COVID days, of course.)


🤮 Gross! How ill-mannered can these passengers be? Geez, you're much calmer than I could EVER be!


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

tucsongoober69 said:


> lyft riders are ghetto


🙄 Yes, indeed they are. That's definitely my experience. Forget about tips, too. You're not getting them from 80 to 90% of your passengers.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 🙄 Yes, indeed they are. That's definitely my experience. Forget about tips, too. You're not getting them from 80 to 90% of your passengers.


In my market Grfyt fares remain consistently cheaper than FUber and, I think, tend to attract a decidedly lower-end clientele challenged to even pay the low-ball rates (they are most likely to dash out bogus complaints trying to scam a free ride) ....also, car dealerships and social service agencies not only outsource to Grfyt but instruct their clients to NOT tip (one pax said he was told not to tip the driver) but then these businesses dont offer a tip either...and this come after being given instructions about having to call or go into clinic X to bring patient Y (I'm suppose to do that extra, but not receive a tip?)...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> At long last...some useful intel from UP....that if you sense trouble coming down the chute from a pax, to get out in front of it by reporting pax 1st!


AND, make it sound worse than it was
Make it bad.
Lie your ass off.

When I was about 10 years old I got relentlessly picked on by the class bully. He would not leave me alone.
We were about five steps outside the classroom and he finally crossed the line, he tried to trip me. I turned around and laid his ass out. He was crying and his nose was bleeding .. LoL
Well, I am sitting in the principles office, dad walks in, looks down sternly and says "Did you hit him first?'' I said, "Yes sir", he said "Good boy. Lets go talk to the principle." 

It was an interesting conversation. "You wanna walk around behind him all day long and protect him, then ****ing do it. Otherwise, let him take care of himself."

Be the first with the most.

..


----------

